
Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act used in ordinary mortgage fraud case - arkadiyt
https://twitter.com/PatrickCToomey/status/1192122870329225217
======
coachtrotz
The arrest warrant linked in the tweet indicates that the individuals in
question were linked to foreign agents. This wouldn't be an ordinary mortgage
fraud case. link: [https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/16057656/1/2/united-
sta...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/16057656/1/2/united-states-v-an/)

